# Squirrel Creek Layout Progress Photos



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it's coming along slowly, need more trees yet, backdrop fill in, and more work on the mining spur... [left side]


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very admirable model work. 

I especially like your track ballasting, perfect for your
theme.

In picture #6, you have, except for the trees,
a fairly barren rough hill side.
What material did you use to get that plantless look.
It is very natural looking.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the base scenery is sand, and spanish moss [from walmart] run through a meat grinder..bits of color are woodland scenics green blended turf, and earth blend dusted on..
real low cost, and pretty low effort...
with some talus and bits of two green colors of shredded clump foliage on top..
lighter higher areas and paths are just plain sand.. 
under the bridge and in the wye area are the only spots of static grass


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

That is an awesome layout! 

Everything looks great! I'll have to try the moss through the meat grinder. Was it a crank or electric one? I made some ground foam through a crank one. Man that was some work, but the effort was well worth it. 

What are you using for a base on the layout?


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Fantastic work both detail and layout-wise, wvgca. Do you have any videos of your layout in action, by chance?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I tried foam through a blender, and a meat grinder also, but i didn't like the coarseness decided on moss through a manual grinder, some was pre dyed..
base is ordinary 3/4 x 4 inch cut plywood frame, 3/8 inch plywood on top, and high density foam [blue and green, no white beadboard foam] for most of the rest...including all slopes / grades and elevations ..plywood is all 'flat' with exception of inside the loop on left hand end.. that is raised for mine plateau, and to give access to left hand loops covered by the mountain...
terrain base is plaster over aluminum window screen for mountains on each end, rest is a mix of plaster soaked paper towel, and plaster covered heavy wax paper..


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful, looks awesome! I could never make something that nice. I did the blender thing. Messy but cheap and good enough for me. I like the wooden bridges over the river. Wow nice! What are the tumtacks for? You need too add some squirrels!


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

beautiful layout


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

..California RailFan508..
yes, one, got on of the those keychain cameras, put it on a flatdeck
and went for a tour ...
don't know how to change or delete audio, it's noisy..
was going to try and upload it here, but it's 155mb..
but it's at 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BteFZ6Af1Oc


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks great. What are the map pins being used for?


----------



## matt1466 (Dec 4, 2013)

Very, very impressive.:appl:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the push pins are being used to give me a rough idea of where the trees will go to follow contour lines and what would prototypically be better soil.. and to try and figure out how many more trees i will need, lol


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Awesome layout. You have done an incredible job. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## doorman29 (Dec 15, 2013)

Awesome. Love the first picture.


----------



## Old Bill (Nov 28, 2013)

Very good looking layout:appl:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

thanks guys... appreciate the positive response...
it's my second layout, and i find it relaxing to spend a bit of time on...


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

had some free time this last weekend, added some fencing and a cattle loading ramp...only scenery progress lately


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm not sure if its just me, but I can't see the photo.


----------



## bubule (Aug 15, 2014)

This a great pic, nice atmosphere !


----------



## Greg903 (Dec 27, 2013)

Fit and finish is clean. The facia really makes it look good to me.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Are you having trouble making trees fast enough to keep ahead of your logging crews?

Seriously, are you going to leave some areas clear-cut -- with just stumps? Mule teams hauling logs to the track?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

right now the trees are pretty sparse, clear cut 'stump' areas sounds good, and i like the idea of horse or mule teams dragging, once snow flies it might just be on the upgrade list ..


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Does there seem to be a resemblance to this in you layout?
Very nice work indeed. :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:








Tehachapi Loop, California or near the pass as far as I can tell. 

Magic


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

How about this on for size.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

water is freezing outside tonight, time to light up the layout,


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

It's good to see another aficionado of early logging.
You're further along in the build process than I am. There is a wealth of scenery options available.....and I am finding it challenging. The era of choice is particularly tough. "Stump farms" left behnd by those old time loggers are anything but clean...realisticly modeling that God awful mess is one of those challenges.....and, to me, tedious. Combine that with a mix of old growth forest and one quickly finds himself "up to your *** in alligators" and the swamp ain't gettin' drained.

I'm presently building trees a lot slower than them boys cut them down.hwell:


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Will follow with great interest. Superb. Well done.


----------

